# MinPin Puppy Food



## minpinx2 (Jan 27, 2010)

Well I joined a few weeks back and read all of the harsh things and even got in trouble for promoting a blog....Well all the is behind us now, I suppose. 

I have read all the complaints about Nutro but how do i know it isn't bullshit? As alot of stuff on the internet is nowadays, no one can be honest about a damn thing. 

My 2 boys (6 months old) have been eating Nutro Holistic puppy food now for 7 weeks and there stool is normal again. I will never use SD again. I saw the recalls about Nutro but if it were that bad it wouldn't on the market any more. So I call BS on that and everyone else who blames the food, while I am not an expert I do know right from wrong and I believe it is wrong to blame everything on a food. And vets will tell you anything just to charge you extra.

My goodness I read a thread where a lady said Nutro killed her dog??????????/ But she didn't have proof???????????/ Come on people wake up and smell the pooh!

Let the flaming and bashing begin!


----------



## nainai0585 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll bring the popcorn!!!!!!!


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Your are right, nobody tell the truth. There is less truth to the Science Diet bashing than the Nutro bashing. 

I had a puppy on Science C/D and it did very well.


----------



## minpinx2 (Jan 27, 2010)

Labsnothers said:


> Your are right, nobody tell the truth. There is less truth to the Science Diet bashing than the Nutro bashing.
> 
> I had a puppy on Science C/D and it did very well.


Well both my puppies rejected SD like it was the plague, we only finished out the small bag we had based on it was given to us from whom we bought the boys from. That's the only reason they remained as long as they did and we used it sparingly to transfer them to the new food.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

i have owned two min-pins throughout my life (one currently). with my experience, they are very picky eaters. mine also were lucky enough to have cast-iron stomachs; no upsets... ever.

my min-pin lola refused to eat ANY dry kibble until i started buying high-quality. she wouldn't TOUCH iams, eukanuba, anything. now she scarfs it down and i used to feed her canned food because she was so picky. i feed her innova red meat bites without any problems now. she loves her food... FOR ONCE.

the key is to find a dog food that contains good ingredients. no brewer's rice or corn (of any variety) and is meat based (unlike iams). if you find one like this any your dog excels, stick with it.


----------



## minpinx2 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd love to try innova but it isn't carried locally and I hate doing returns online! 

I have a friend in Colorado who feeds her dogs innova and they love it.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

http://www.naturapet.com/where-to-buy/

any of the products natura sells i would swear by. well, other than evo for young pups (causes UTIs) and because of it's hefty price tag. 

i didn't know where to buy it but apparently many tack stores, vets, and pet stores sell it. i buy it from a pet store myself. they normally have a good selection of foods even if they don't care natura products.


----------



## minpinx2 (Jan 27, 2010)

I might keep what we are using, hate to chang them


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

oh well in that case, definitely. as long as they're doing well, you'll never have a reason to change.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Tractor supply here in Pa carries Innova. And about the recalls it isn't bunk... the chinese were selling tainted wheat and corn gluten to american markets. Tainted with melamine to falsely drive up the protein count to make it more valueable on the commodities market. melamine is a compound that is used to make plastic utensles (amongst other things) and did kill over 60 dogs during the recalls of 2007 so it is no joke nor is it BS. I had written way too many articles for our paper during that time and became some what of a expert on the whole tainting issue. I think that the way it was dealt with was crappy... with such limited recall items... if a company is using wheat gluten for one of their products do you really think they're going to outsource to another company for a different product of theirs? Heck no... they're gonna use what they have in house. I'm totally disappointed with how the FDA handled the recall and how the manufacturers themselves handled it. 

So to end rant... I would not buy food from any company that had a food on the recalls of 2007. Why... because they import food products from countries that have lower standards than we do for food manufacturing, processing, and quality control. I will only buy american made products from companies that can back it up and stand behind their products. Why do you think Nutro has reps in just about every petsmart across the country? They're still trying to get their reputation back on track... good luck with that Nutro...


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

dog_shrink to the rescue!

this explains why there's a huge sign by where i buy my dog food in the store saying "no chinese ingredients!"

thanks!


----------



## minpinx2 (Jan 27, 2010)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Tractor supply here in Pa carries Innova. And about the recalls it isn't bunk... the chinese were selling tainted wheat and corn gluten to american markets. Tainted with melamine to falsely drive up the protein count to make it more valueable on the commodities market. melamine is a compound that is used to make plastic utensles (amongst other things) and did kill over 60 dogs during the recalls of 2007 so it is no joke nor is it BS. I had written way too many articles for our paper during that time and became some what of a expert on the whole tainting issue. I think that the way it was dealt with was crappy... with such limited recall items... if a company is using wheat gluten for one of their products do you really think they're going to outsource to another company for a different product of theirs? Heck no... they're gonna use what they have in house. I'm totally disappointed with how the FDA handled the recall and how the manufacturers themselves handled it.
> 
> So to end rant... I would not buy food from any company that had a food on the recalls of 2007. Why... because they import food products from countries that have lower standards than we do for food manufacturing, processing, and quality control. I will only buy american made products from companies that can back it up and stand behind their products. Why do you think Nutro has reps in just about every petsmart across the country? They're still trying to get their reputation back on track... good luck with that Nutro...


Thanks! for the response!


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

minpinx2 said:


> This is the response I was waiting for. Hello wake up its 2010 and everyone needs to see that its not 2007 anymore! I wish it was I was wealthy then! Times have changed my friend and I did my home work then I decided to let MY puppies decide what they wanted to eat of the high-powered foods! Nutro has done them good. But then again my family on a farm has 3 Labs eating Dog chow and guess what, they are healthy and happy to!
> 
> Are you a pro? Do you have credentials to back up what you say or did you find it on the INTERNET! If you have proof of your claim please send it to me and I hope for your sake its dated end of 2009 through now and not some lame excuse to bash other brands! or are you a rep for another company!


it was an FDA recall. that's a pretty credible source as far as i'm concerned. dogs died. 2007 or 2010, it's still the same company and they are still dealing with foreign markets and still didn't make a prompt recall.

i'm sure nutro is fine now, but i would not want to support a company that doesn't even know the ingredients they're putting into their dog food. 

just my opinion. no need to be snappy.


----------



## minpinx2 (Jan 27, 2010)

Not being snappy. Just frustrated that I am doing research and my pups re doing good on this brand! Also before I bought I checked here
http://hubpages.com/hub/Nutro_Ultra_Dog_Food_Recall_Information found it via google with the search terms "Is nutro holistic puppy food recalled?"


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

nutro did, in fact, recall their food. the page stating so on nutro's website is now a 404 error.

"They are doing this voluntarily because menufoods keeps giving out contradictary information. They have stopped shipment of all foods that contain wheat gluten and are asking that it be removed from store shelves and for owners to return for a refund any of these products regardless of the dates."

this is a thread (among many others) on my normal forum regarding nutro recalls.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=38461

http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm154317.htm

to me, it's not necessarily the fact that it may be safe now. i find the delayed recall very disturbing. i wouldn't take any chances regarding my animals. if it's working for you and your pets, then good luck!

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2007/08/pet_food_recalls69.html

"August 28, 2007

The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) in July blocked more than 100 Nutro Products -- various styles and flavors of its dog and cat food -- from entering the United States."


----------



## minpinx2 (Jan 27, 2010)

So many mixed eactions on those links. Sorry to sound as if I don't believe 70% of them. I feel sorry for the pet owners, but lets not jump on a bandwagon. They are a big company. People do as they wish then panic when they read 1 bad reveiw and one of those links you sent was for cat food. i'd never willingly or knowingly do anything to harm my boys but I just haven't seen enough proof yet.
when my boys begin acting weird (weirder than min-pins do normally) I will look into it. On SD they had loose stool and diarrhea every outing, since they have been moved to Nutro that has disappeared and they are tons more active!


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

i am in no way trying to change your mind about nutro.  good luck!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I am an expert at animal behavior which encompasses many aspects of animal care... health, nutrition, behavior, breed propencity etc... as far as the recall goes, how's this atricle for credibility:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/23505218/
If that's not enough the fact that they are "voluntary recalls" should scare the crap outta you... abnd BTW by the time your dogs start showing ill effects it'll be too late the damage is already done... kidneys don't heal... 

Personally why would you even want to tempt fate with a brand that was on the recalls of 2007? It has been stated by the FDA itself that it can't police all the food coming into this country and unfortunately pet food is lower on the list. What exactly is it that you are looking for in a food, maybe we can direct you to something that wasn't on the recalls, from companies that don't import their food products and in an acceptable price range.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes, lots of misinformation. There was nothing wrong with much of the food that was recalled especially the voluntary recalls. It was just that the bigger companies wanted it off the shelf until they had time to make sure it was safe. That contrasts with Nutro who refused to admit there was a problem a year ago when a number of dogs eating it died. They stonewalled it. 

The recall problems were mostly canned and semi moist products. Many, but not all the smaller companies that don't sell those products, escaped the recall. While all the larger brands had canned and semi moist products recalled, none of them had any recalls of the dry kibble they produce themselves. That doesn't keep the dishonest or poorly informed from suggesting they did.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

If a company had wet food on their recall list, was using wheat gluten/corn gluten/rice protein in their wet food what makes you think they're going to out source to a different company to get the same product for their dry food? That is just common sense deduction. And there was a bunch of dry goods on the recall list. http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/petfoodrecall/index.cfm

"While all the larger brands had canned and semi moist products recalled, none of them had any recalls of the dry kibble they produce" 

Um Diamond sure did.


----------



## minpinx2 (Jan 27, 2010)

Deleted.......rethinking it


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

correct me if i'm wrong, but you started a thread claiming the FDA recalls surrounding nutro are nothing to be concerned of because it was 3 years ago (dismissing the fact that they continue to outsource their ingredients) and then continue to dismiss all legit articles, even those from reputable sources. many people would stop feeding simply based upon recall and the death of many dogs. why would i or anyone else support a company that is clueless about the ingredients going into their food? that's the discomforting part to me. i want a company that KNOWS what is going into their food before they market it. dog food should not be trial and error.

then, you continue to state you are going to feed nutro regardless because your dogs have firm stools and seem to excel on it and that's final. 

nobody here is trying to change your mind. people have fed nutro for years, even those who have lost dogs to the food itself. all we can do here if offer information and guide you to an alternative and similar food if you'd like. other than that, i don't understand the point of your thread?


----------



## minpinx2 (Jan 27, 2010)

tonisaysss said:


> correct me if i'm wrong, but you started a thread claiming the FDA recalls surrounding nutro are nothing to be concerned of because it was 3 years ago (dismissing the fact that they continue to outsource their ingredients) and then continue to dismiss all legit articles, even those from reputable sources. many people would stop feeding simply based upon recall and the death of many dogs. why would i or anyone else support a company that is clueless about the ingredients going into their food? that's the discomforting part to me. i want a company that KNOWS what is going into their food before they market it. dog food should not be trial and error.
> 
> then, you continue to state you are going to feed nutro regardless because your dogs have firm stools and seem to excel on it and that's final.
> 
> nobody here is trying to change your mind. people have fed nutro for years, even those who have lost dogs to the food itself. all we can do here if offer information and guide you to an alternative and similar food if you'd like. other than that, i don't understand the point of your thread?


You are absolutely correct, forgive me for not making any sense!

And I believe I said I would continue to monitor them while on Nutro and someone else stated that by the time the probs showed up it would be too late. (In their humble opinion) in which. i say OK. 

So if I am making no sense why are people responding?


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

minpinx2 said:


> So if I am making no sense why are people responding?


frustration.


----------



## Zeiff (May 6, 2009)

minpinx2,
Our breeder used Pro Plan for the special pricing she was getting. Ranger had loose stools on it. Looking for a new food I walked into Petco to find a new food. The rep that was patrolling the aisles talked me into trying Nutro. We tried the Nutro for a while and did not see any improvements. Our vet suggested trying a grain free food and we saw immediate improvement. I haven't looked back since. I also don't consider myself to be a dog food snob. We are paying $0.10 more a pound for the new food than I did for the Nutro and $0.15 more than Pro Plan.

Nutro was not good for Ranger. If it works for your dogs then congratulations on finding what works.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

minpinx2 said:


> I saw the recalls about Nutro but if it were that bad it wouldn't on the market any more.


you honestly believe that?



minpinx2 said:


> I'm gonna stick with what we are using they love it!


no one is telling you not to. and why bother starting this thread then if nothing matters in it?



minpinx2 said:


> Times have changed my friend and I did my home work then I decided to let MY puppies decide what they wanted to eat of the high-powered foods!


what is a high powered food???



minpinx2 said:


> Nutro has done them good. But then again my family on a farm has 3 Labs eating Dog chow and guess what, they are healthy and happy to!


i was going to say something... but thats a whole other can of worms that im not going to open.



minpinx2 said:


> Are you a pro? Do you have credentials to back up what you say or did you find it on the INTERNET!


wait, wait, wait..... no one is allowed to find information on the internet? where are YOU doing your "research" you claim to be doing on dog food?



minpinx2 said:


> Not being snappy. Just frustrated that I am doing research and my pups re doing good on this brand! Also before I bought I checked here
> http://hubpages.com/hub/Nutro_Ultra_Dog_Food_Recall_Information found it via google with the search terms "Is nutro holistic puppy food recalled?"


so now you wanted to know if someone got their information from the internet, because if so, it meant nothing. but YOU can believe whatever you read and get YOUR information from there and thats ok? interesting.....



minpinx2 said:


> What I am looking for is a well balanced all around nutrition for my puppies


after reading your posts, i dont honestly think you really know what that is....


oh yeah, and your original post could have been done without all the swearing... not very tasteful....


----------



## minpinx2 (Jan 27, 2010)

Deleted
Now educate me, what in Nutro Holistic Puppy (the orange bag) is "dangerous" for my puppies?


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

because you decide to dismiss the recalls, i cant tell you anything is dangerous. 

is it a well rounded nutritious food? nope. is it overpriced? very much so...

oh and all the vets (mostly) will tell you the same thing because vets are not nutritionists. they know very little about it.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Although Nutro is at the bottom of the list of foods I would feed, I have to question the allegation that it isn't a well rounded nutritious food. Just what do you base that on? Some speculation based on the ingredients?


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

i honestly give up. most people come here for advice, but you're coming here to argue and debate when it is basic knowledge that nutro pet foods have been recalled due to the death of numerous animals. if the FDA website isn't enough "proof" for you, then i'm not going to waste my time further. 

if you want a vet's opinion, go to one. they'll put your back on science diet or I/D formulas simply because they *sell* it themselves.

the statement you made about MSNBC being for democrats is absolutely hilarious. i personally think you're hearing everything you didn't want to and are grasping at straws defending this food because you do not feel like switching. 

nutro has a bad reputation for a reason. if the fact that it has poisoned NUMEROUS animals in the past few years isn't enough, then i don't know what is.

good luck to you and your endeavors. stop egging on people that are just trying to help you and give you advice. that is what this forum is about.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

Labsnothers said:


> Although Nutro is at the bottom of the list of foods I would feed, I have to question the allegation that it isn't a well rounded nutritious food. Just what do you base that on? Some speculation based on the ingredients?


yes labsnothers, we all know you're a strong advocate of animal by-products and corn meal in dog foods because your dogs excel on it and are completely dismissive of ingredients. we've been over and over and over it. 

nutro is a 2 star food and has been rated that consistently based on ingredients without even including the fact that it has poisoned animals. out of the first 6 ingredients, there is only ONE meat ingredient. that is NOT a good dog food for the price.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

not only the ingredients- nutro does not even tell me on the site the calories of the food. so i cant use that. the only thing nutro DOES tell me other than the ingredients (gag) is that the protein is MINIMUM 30%... really? thats WAY to high for ANY growing puppy. max should be around 27%


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

GreatDaneMom said:


> not only the ingredients- nutro does not even tell me on the site the calories of the food. so i cant use that. the only thing nutro DOES tell me other than the ingredients (gag) is that the protein is MINIMUM 30%... really? thats WAY to high for ANY growing puppy. max should be around 27%


"The *first *ingredient in the food is a named *meat *ingredient. There is a further named *meat ingredient 9th* on the ingredient list, but it is unlikely that this represents a substantial amount of the food.


Corn gluten meal is the main grain in the food. Corn is difficult for dogs to digest and thought to be the cause of a great many allergy and yeast infection problems. The AAFCO definition of corn gluten meal is “the dried residue from corn after the removal of the larger part of the starch and germ, and the separation of the bran by the process employed in the wet milling manufacture of corn starch or syrup, or by enzymatic treatment of the endosperm.” In plain English, that which remains after all the nutritious bits have been removed."

true quality.

ever more comforting:
"We note that this product includes synthetic vitamin K, a substance linked to liver problems and that is progressively being removed from better quality dog food products."


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

So if MSNBC is for democrats does that mean it's mis-information??? That is just a stupid remark and a silly reason to dismiss factual information. As far as what's "dangerous" in the food for your puppy, well it might not be dangerous but I'll go thru the ingredients list for you and pointout where it is lacking.

Ingredient list:
Chicken Meal, Whole Brown Rice, Rice Bran, Lamb Meal, Poultry Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Ground Rice, Sunflower Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Flaxseed, Natural Flavors, Dried Plain Beet Pulp, Suncured Alfalfa Meal, Salmon Meal, Oatmeal, Tomato Pomace, Fish Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Potassium Chloride, Cranberry Powder, Dried Egg Product, L-Lysine, Vitamin E Supplement, Dried Kelp Meal, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Choline Chloride, Ferrous Sulfate, Taurine, Dried Bacillus licheniformis Fermentation Extract, Dried Bacillus subtilis Fermentation Extract, Ascorbic Acid (source of Vitamin C), Biotin, L-Carnitine, Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Niacin, Garlic, Calcium Iodate, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement (source of Vitamin B2), Vitamin A Supplement, Copper Sulfate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), Copper Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Beta-Carotene, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of Vitamin K activity), Folic Acid.

3 grains in the first 6 ingredients outweigh the meat content of the food so it is a lower meat value (you have NINE grain/fiber products in the first 15 ingredients. No wonder your pups aren't having soft stool. How can they with that much fiber bulking up their poo.) Sunflower oil is an oil and doesn't need a preservative. Natural flavors (ok define natural flavors... what ARE the natural flavors source?) Tomatoe pomace... the left over scraps of processing tomatoes like skin seeds and what ever isn't acceptable for human consumption and very likely has no nutritional value (of very little) after the processing it goes thru to produce the waste of pomace. Just more filler and a good explanation to make the consumer feel better). 

Dried Bacillus licheniformis Fermentation Extract is a yeast spore meant to be used as a probiotic but it is grown in a grain poduct such as rice straw powder or wheat bran, so even tho there are better more pure sources of probiotics out there they chose the cheapest least benificial types. Bacillus subtilis Fermentation Extract, I don't even know what this one is, they don't even list it (or the Bacillus licheniformis Fermentation Extract either) on thier own website's glossary of ingredients so it tells me they don't even want you knowing what it is. Ok I did find it finally... here is what is said about Bacillus subtilis Fermentation Extract: "Bacillus subtilis, known as the hay bacillus or grass bacillus, is a Gram-positive, catalase-positive bacterium commonly found in soil. A member of the genus Bacillus, B. subtilis is rod-shaped, and has the ability to form a tough, protective endospore, allowing the organism to tolerate extreme environmental conditions. Unlike several other well-known species, B. subtilis has historically been classified as an obligate aerobe, though recent research has demonstrated that this is not strictly correct. B. subtilis is not considered a human pathogen; it may contaminate food but rarely causes food poisoning. B. subtilis produces the proteolytic enzyme subtilisin. B. subtilis spores can survive the extreme heating that is often used to cook food, and it is responsible for causing ropiness — a sticky, stringy consistency caused by bacterial production of long-chain polysaccharides — in spoiled bread dough. B. subtilis is used as a soil inoculant in horticulture and agriculture. B. globigii, a closely related but phylogenetically distinct species [7][8]was used as a biowarfare simulant during Project SHAD (aka Project 112).

Enzymes produced by B. subtilis and B. licheniformis are widely used as additives in laundry detergents.

Its other uses include the following:

a model organism for laboratory studies
a strain of B. subtilis formerly known as Bacillus natto is used in the commercial production of the Japanese food natto as well as the similar Korean food cheonggukjang
B. subtilis strain QST 713 (marketed as QST 713 or Serenade) has a natural fungicidal activity, and is employed as a biological control agent
popular worldwide before the introduction of consumer antibiotics as an immunostimulatory agent to aid treatment of gastrointestinal and urinary tract diseases. It is still widely used in Western Europe and the Middle East as an alternative medicine
can convert explosives into harmless compounds of nitrogen, carbon dioxide, and water
plays a role in safe radionuclide waste [e.g. Thorium (IV) and Plutonium (IV)] disposal with the proton binding properties of its surfaces
recombinants B. subtilis str. pBE2C1 and B. subtilis str. pBE2C1AB were used in production of polyhydroxyalkanoates (PHA) and that they could use malt waste as carbon source for lower cost of PHA production
used to create amylase enzymes"

Not exactly something I would want to feed my pet... would you??? So aside of all that I mentioned so far the last few things I would be unhappy about is there is no D vitamin suppliment which aides in the absorbtion of calcium, they don't give you the calcium/phospherous ratio on the bag to make sure it is balanced, and the protein is way too high for puppies. I wouldn't feed this to my dogs. Is that a good enough explanation for ya?

Just to be safe this is the one I analyzed 







is that what you're feeding?


----------



## minpinx2 (Jan 27, 2010)

DOG_SHRINK
Yes that is what I am feeding and have been for the past 7 weeks and just baought a 17LB bag! So what foods that petsmart carries can I give them? As I have staed I will not order online because I will not deal with the shipping back. 
How about AvoDerm? BilJ, Blue? Give me some suggestions.

As for the MSNBC comment, i don't believe a word they say, never have, never will thats an opinion I probably should have kept to myself but its out now. I rely on FoxNews primarily, mainly because Shep is from Mississippi!


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

minpinx2 said:


> DOG_SHRINK
> Yes that is what I am feeding and have been for the past 7 weeks and just baought a 17LB bag! So what foods that petsmart carries can I give them? As I have staed I will not order online because I will not deal with the shipping back.
> How about AvoDerm? BilJ, Blue? Give me some suggestions.
> 
> As for the MSNBC comment, i don't believe a word they say, never have, never will thats an opinion I probably should have kept to myself but its out now. I rely on FoxNews primarily, mainly because Shep is from Mississippi!


blue buffalo is a good food with quality ingredients. 

bringing politics into a discussion about dog food is not necessary.


----------



## minpinx2 (Jan 27, 2010)

Wasn't politics, but you're right I shouldn't have and I believe I stated that above!


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

minpinx2 said:


> DOG_SHRINK
> Yes that is what I am feeding and have been for the past 7 weeks and just baought a 17LB bag! So what foods that petsmart carries can I give them? As I have staed I will not order online because I will not deal with the shipping back.
> How about AvoDerm? BilJ, Blue? Give me some suggestions.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## minpinx2 (Jan 27, 2010)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> minpinx2 said:
> 
> 
> > DOG_SHRINK
> ...


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

minpinx2 said:


> Let the flaming and bashing begin!


Well it sure has. While I have good cause to question much of what I read on the net about dog food, Nutro has had some problems in the past. Likewise Diamond that produces it. 

Now, if Iams or Purina had the problems Nutro has had with their dry kibble, both Fox and MSNBC would have it on the 6:00 news. They often otherwise carry very different material. 

Perhaps Diamond and Nutro have their troubles behind them.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

so youre saying the ONLY place you can go in all of mississippi is petsmart? hard to believe... give me some towns or atleast a zipcode and i can ASSURE you i can find stores you could go to that sell QUALITY food


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> minpin you started a very odd thread. Aggressive and strange. Why do you feel the need to start a thread defending Nutro? Why not just be happy your dogs are pooping perfectly...?....


Because even tho they are pooping perfectly he is feeindg a high grain/fiber food that could be detrimental to their health in the long run with all the recalls that they had in the past on their products. Personally I think it would be foolish for anyone to feed a food that was on the recalls even now 3 years later.


----------



## minpinx2 (Jan 27, 2010)

I've seen the light and switching my Min pins to Innova tomorrow, going to begin slowly and hopefully have them completely switched within 3 weeks, is this too quick?

Reason:
Gizmo our black/tan Min Pin was diagnosed with a mild dietary problem and our vet at Banfield (go figure) suggested a high quality food such as innova or solid gold. 

Thanks to everyone here who pointed out the bad and I am sorry I was stubborn.

In light of this I have applied to be an online retailer in the South of innova and solid gold. If approved I will then ask moderators if I can promote here.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm glad you found a different food that works for you. Also, this site is great for checking dog food ratings. It's not affiliated with any companies (or political parties, haha), so it's completely unbiased. I used to feed my dog a two-star food, but I found a six-star food that's actually cheaper(!) and she's doing great on it. Price and quality aren't always related. Good luck on the new food.


----------



## minpinx2 (Jan 27, 2010)

Crantastic said:


> I'm glad you found a different food that works for you. Also, this site is great for checking dog food ratings. It's not affiliated with any companies (or political parties, haha), so it's completely unbiased. I used to feed my dog a two-star food, but I found a six-star food that's actually cheaper(!) and she's doing great on it. Price and quality aren't always related. Good luck on the new food.


What 6 star food are you using?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Taste of the Wild, because I decided to go grain-free with my dog. It's only $15 for a 5-pound bag here, whereas a 2.5-pound bag of Royal Canin (the two-star food I was giving her before) is $17! I'm getting twice the food for $2 less, which is crazy (but great). I'm sure prices vary depending on where you are, though.

Looks like Innova is rated highly, too... I see a lot of the varieties at five stars.


----------

